# Fursona Character Design Pricing $$?



## zero2twenty2zero (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys! I recently got a commission to draw someone's fursona in a scene at my normal rate. However, it turns out that the individual doesn't yet have their fursona drawn, and essentially wants me to design it for them within the scene. I want to let them know I'd be happy to do a turnaround sheet for them, but that ideation for a whole new character is a significant increase on the work of drawing a scene.

*Around what should I charge them for their fursona character design?* Can I charge a slighter extra fee in addition to my normal fee for the scene for essentially drawing one angle in the turnaround, but tell them that I will not put as much detail and time into the design? Or should I insist that they have me make a turnaround or have a character design sent to me before I proceed?


----------



## Jackqua (May 18, 2017)

Here's my take at this,

I believe you should charge them separately for their fursona character design. That's two separate art projects right there: an illustration and a character design. 
It does take time to create a character, especially if it needs to be an approved by a client- which can take several tries. I think you should be compensated for designing.

Now I would provide them the option of charging them for the character design (based off of text description) /and scene
OR ask for a character sheet so you may draw the scene.


Now on how much you should charge..I'm not sure.


----------



## zero2twenty2zero (May 18, 2017)

Jackqua said:


> Here's my take at this,
> 
> I believe you should charge them separately for their fursona character design. That's two separate art projects right there: an illustration and a character design.
> It does take time to create a character, especially if it needs to be an approved by a client- which can take several tries. I think you should be compensated for designing.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, Jackqua! As for the eventual pricing, is it hard to say because it depends how much I personally charge? If for ex if I charged $40 for a scene, what do you think an appropriate price would be for a 3 angle, color cell shaded turnaround?


----------



## Jackqua (May 18, 2017)

It depends on the complexity of said design. The client has to give the most descriptive text as he or she can so your time isn't wasted on retrying so much. Asking what type of inspiration or/and reference do they want to be reflected on the character helps too.

For instance, 
Let's say the client gives a description:
A German Shepard with lighting green eyes. His fur is the typical color scheme a German Shepard has. He has hind legs too.
He's a claymore user. He has a dangerous serious face. He has short hair. A scar right above his right eyebrow. He has medieval armor.

I got the inspiration for this character from Guts from Beserk and Nightmare from Soul Caliber. Here are some references on the medieval armor [They insert pictures of medieval armor and stuff]

Compare to:
I want a pink poodle with long ass lashes. She has blue eyes. She just wears a T-shirt and jeans. Barefooted. 

(Let's say that's really all they want)

I would charge less for the pink poodle or equal to how much you charge for a typical turnaround. 
I would charge more for the German Shepard due to having to really design armor differently than the photo reference and all the other details.

Hope this helps or gives you an idea... :x


----------

